

Just for Jeff Atwood: Seaside for the .Net Developer - omouse
http://onsmalltalk.com/programming/smalltalk/seaside-for-the-net-developer/

======
omouse
In honour of Jeff Atwood's post _Web Development as Tag Soup_
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252185>), here's a post from 2006
explaining Seaside for .Net developers.

